# wo synchronized anwenden?



## Verena22 (31. Mrz 2008)

Hallo allerseits!
Kann mir mal einer bitte erklären wann und wo man das Schlüsselwort synchronized anwendet? Da blick ich nicht ganz durch.

Vielen Dank imk Voraus!

Gruß
Verena


----------



## HLX (31. Mrz 2008)

Bei Nebenläufigkeiten. Hier ein Tutorial dazu.


----------



## André Uhres (31. Mrz 2008)

Mit EE kenn ich mich zwar nicht aus, aber hier ist schonmal eine kleine Einführung in die Synchronisation mit Java:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=391815#391815


----------



## Verena22 (9. Apr 2008)

Ich wollte mich noch recht herzlich für eure Links. Wenn ich denn endlich mal Zeit habe, schaue ich sie mir sehr gerne an.

Vielen Dank!
Verena


----------

